# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Historia e një vajze nga Fieri, që u trafikua në Angli nga bashkëshorti

## toni007

Historia e një vajze nga Fieri, që u trafikua në Angli nga bashkëshorti

I premton martesë dhe e dërgon në trotuaret e Belgjikës dhe Anglisë.Kjo është historia e një vajze nga Fieri, e cila është martuar me Hysni Sokolajn, i cili e ka shfrytëzuar për vite me radhë rrugëve të Londrës. Denoncimi është realizuar tri vite me parë, ndërsa ditët e
fundit dosja ndaj tropojanit ka shkuar për gjykim në Gjykatën e Krimeve të Rënda. Sipas kërkesës për gjykim, Sokolaj dhe e dëmtuara E janë larguar me gomone nga qyteti i Vlorës për në Itali. Më pas kanë shkuar në Francë e më tej në qytetin e Anversës. Në këtë qytet janë sistemuar në shtëpinë e një shokut të Hysniut, të quajtur Agron Lumneshi. Hysniu i ka thënë E.-së se do të dilte të punonte si prostitutë. Kallzimtarja e ka kundërshtuar, duke i
thënë se i kishte premtuar që do të shkonin në Londër, ku do të krijonin familje. Pasi ka hasur në kundërshtimin e të dëmtuarës, Hysni Sokolaj ka ushtruar dhunë fizike ndaj saj,
duke e rrahur me rripin e pantallonave, e shponte me thikë, si dhe e qëllonte me sende të forta në kokë. Më pas ajo ka pranuar të ushtrojë prostitucion. Pas dy muajsh shkojnë në Londër, ku vazhdon shfrytëzimi. Sipas dosjes së prokurorisë, mesatarisht e dëmtuara
kryente marrëdhënie seksuale me 20 klientë dhe fitimi ishte 400-500 sterlina në ditë. Gjatë kohës prej 5 vjetësh që është shfrytëzuar si prostitutë nga Hysni Sokolaj, ka mbetur 4 herë shtatzënë dhe më pas i ka abortuar fëmijët nga presioni i tij.

----------


## Saladin

ec e mos ja kput kryet kti qeni.
ma mer menja qe kit burrin kan me e detyru me bo prostitucion ne burg, kuptohet pa pages.

----------


## Elonaa

Te pabesushme te duken kto lloj historirash :djall i fshehur:

----------


## daniel00

Ne keta njerez te çon martesa me shkes , si tradite e ndritur e shqiptareve , bejne martese per interes dhe perfundojne te shfrytezuar vete . Uroj te mos perseriten me keto histori .

----------


## mia@

S'ka gje me te ulet te nxjerresh gruan tende prostitute. Po pak femra ka qe ikin me deshire, pse marrin me qafe goca te shkreta qe s'duan gje tjeter vetem te gjejne dashurine dhe krijojne nje familje.

----------


## Darius

Ska gje me te ulet te nxjerresh cdo femer si prostitute, jo vetem gruan tende. Shtaza dhe me fytyre njeriu mbetet shtaze. Mjer ajo vajze ca ka hequr. Fatkeqesisht tipa si Sokolaj i Dragobise nuk jane te rralle. Gene te zhvilluara gabim...

----------


## daniel00

> S'ka gje me te ulet te nxjerresh gruan tende prostitute. Po pak femra ka qe ikin me deshire, pse marrin me qafe goca te shkreta qe s'duan gje tjeter vetem te gjejne dashurine dhe krijojne nje familje.


Jo jo sa per dashuri nuk pyesin hic , se mjafton dikush qe t'i nxjerre ne perendim dhe nuk ka rendesi se çfare njeriu eshte apo sa moster mund te jete , po ja qe ka rendesi ne fund te fundit . :me dylbi: 



Ps - Personi ne fjale s'e ka pasur kurre grua , por pre , mos u gabo !

----------


## cool_shqype

ky kafsha duhet var ne bo...e kalit te Skenderbeut e duhet lene deri sa te jape shpirt .......
le ta shohin te tjeret e ndofta do te mendohen me mire ne qofte se kane te njejtat qellime.......
duhet te pastrojme jashteqitjen ...tani sa eshte koha ....

----------


## riduana

Ksaj i thone hall me burre e hall pa burr e te shkretat femra thuaj me ca kafshesh e lidhin jeten

----------


## DiAbLo-KiNg

Ia paska nxire fytyren Shqiperise

----------


## INFINITY©

Fierake kjo dhe le nje tropojan ta nxjerri si prostitute? Nuk me vjen keq fare se nje femer me mire te vdesi se sa te pranoj te dali si prostitute dhe nuk mund te thote dot askush qe ajo nuk kishte mundesi te ikte. Ah po, para se te ikte plotesisht, te blinte dhe nje arme, t'ja numeronte ketij malokut ne lule te ballit dhe mundesisht te plackat poshte te ketij dhe pastaj te shkonte ne polici. Kur jane bene dhe tropojanet te forte te perdorin femrat si prostituta mos durofte perendia. Me ardhka keq qe kjo eshte nga Fieri.

----------


## derjansi

> Fierake kjo dhe le nje tropojan ta nxjerri si prostitute? Nuk me vjen keq fare se nje femer me mire te vdesi se sa te pranoj te dali si prostitute dhe nuk mund te thote dot askush qe ajo nuk kishte mundesi te ikte. Ah po, para se te ikte plotesisht, te blinte dhe nje arme, t'ja numeronte ketij malokut ne lule te ballit dhe mundesisht te plackat poshte te ketij dhe pastaj te shkonte ne polici. Kur jane bene dhe tropojanet te forte te perdorin femrat si prostituta mos durofte perendia. Me ardhka keq qe kjo eshte nga Fieri.


me ni fjal problemi jot kryesor asht se ky shtaza paska qon malok tropojan?

po te ishte laluc fierak ky trimi ti sdo e kishe dhe aq problem apo jo?


ne un spo e kuproj se ka ka dal ky tropojan i fort se per forc shquhen lalucet ne shqipni.


kurse sa per temen ky kriminel duhet var per gjuhe, e ti shpohet mishi me thik sikur ja ka ba ky asaj.

----------


## INFINITY©

> me ni fjal problemi jot kryesor asht se ky shtaza paska qon malok tropojan?
> 
> po te ishte laluc fierak ky trimi ti sdo e kishe dhe aq problem apo jo?
> 
> ne un spo e kuproj se ka ka dal ky tropojan i fort se per forc shquhen lalucet ne shqipni.
> 
> kurse sa per temen ky kriminel duhet var per gjuhe, e ti shpohet mishi me thik sikur ja ka ba ky asaj.


Me fal po pse te dogji ty? Sa per meshkujt fierak, mos ki merak fare se ka maskarenj sa te duash, por ajo qe me ben pershtypje eshte se ju tropojanet femrat i keni burrnesha, kurse meshkujt me c'po shoh nuk qenkan ndjere shume te rendesishem dhe e tregojne forcen me grate e tyre. A do e conte ai bashkefshatari jot motren tende apo kushuriren tende dot prostitute? Nuk besoj se do ja kishte prere veglat e do ja servirte ajo, po shkojne gjejne keto shushkat ata dhe bejne si te forte. 

Po te ishte fierak ai cuni mos ki merak se do tregohesha edhe me e ashper dhe do thosha qe t'ja prisnin mishin me gersher dhe jo vetem nje plumb. Pastaj sa per djeni, fieraket nuk jane vetem laluc.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## derjansi

> Me fal po pse te dogji ty? Sa per meshkujt fierak, mos ki merak fare se ka maskarenj sa te duash, por ajo qe me ben pershtypje eshte se ju tropojanet femrat i keni burrnesha, kurse meshkujt me c'po shoh nuk qenkan ndjere shume te rendesishem dhe e tregojne forcen me grate e tyre. A do e conte ai bashkefshatari jot motren tende apo kushuriren tende dot prostitute? Nuk besoj se do ja kishte prere veglat e do ja servirte ajo, po shkojne gjejne keto shushkat ata dhe bejne si te forte. 
> 
> Po te ishte fierak ai cuni mos ki merak se do tregohesha edhe me e ashper dhe do thosha qe t'ja prisnin mishin me gersher dhe jo vetem nje plumb. Pastaj sa per djeni, fieraket nuk jane vetem laluc.


ne rradh te par un sjam tropojan 

e ne radh te dyt ky njeri nuk perfaqso kret meshkujt e tropojes.

kaq kisha, tung

----------


## Nete

mjer keto krijesa te pafajshme qe kan ket fat,shpresoj te mbushen mend vajzat e reja,me ke lidhen,teme shum e mir kjo.

----------


## INFINITY©

> ne rradh te par un sjam tropojan 
> 
> e ne radh te dyt ky njeri nuk perfaqso kret meshkujt e tropojes.
> 
> kaq kisha, tung


Ndoshta u shpreha ashtu per tropojanet se m'u kujtua filmi TAKEN ku me ben mua qe t'i vrisja me buke ne goje dhe jo me atyre qe u kishin bere keq. 

Tung dhe ty

----------


## mia@

> Ps - Personi ne fjale s'e ka pasur kurre grua , por pre , mos u gabo !


Ai mbase jo mo daniel, por ajo e shkreta e mori per burre, dhe jo tutor. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Rina_87

> .... t'ja numeronte ketij malokut ne lule te ballit ....



Pajtohem me ty. Vetem plumbi e kishte pastruar Token prej tij. E, fatkeqesisht, s'paska pase kush me ja dhone.

----------


## drenicaku

Qka askund ne bot nuk ndodh,ndodh ne shqiperi dhe me shqipetar.
Keti pisi ja kisha hjek flamen dhe nuk ja kisha fal minutin,me qudit se kjo femer a ka ken mashkull neshtepi te vet qe del e ja hjek flamen ati majmuni.Pastaj ju qe fyeni ne mes veti jo tropoj e jo fier,leni ato muhabete se nuk ka lidhje nga je mjafton te jesh shqiptar dhe qdo gje ketu mbaron,ne jemi per faqe te zez ku kemi shkel e kemi ndyer.
Imazhi yne si shqipetar eshte i barabart me magjup hiq ma i mire,paramendoje burri bote gruan e vet e ka ber prostitutk ku me shku me larg.
Edhe shteti (po qfar hamam shteti)eshte dashte qe keto banda qe merren me kesi pislluqeshte te i eliminoi nje her e pergjithmon,denimi me vdekje eshte ilaqi me i mire.

----------


## oliver55

Publikuar më E Marte, 26 Shkurt 2008

Nje person i shpallur ne kerkim per "trafik te femrave per qellime prostitucioni" eshte arrestuar pasditen e djeshme, ne lagjen numer 18 te qytetit te Durresit. Mbi Hysni Sokolaj rendonte nje vendim i Gjykates per Krimet e Renda i dates 16 shkurt te ketij viti qe kishte percaktuar per 36-vjecarin nga Dragobia e Tropojes masen e sigurise "arrest me burg". Per banorin e lagjes numer 18, kishin filluar kerkimet qe ne daten 23 shkurt te ketij viti, pasi ne policine e Durresit ka mberritur urdher-arresti i firmosur nga Prokuroria per Krimet e Renda. Burime nga Drejtoria e Policise se Durresit bene te ditur se aksioni per kapjen e te kerkuarit u krye pas informacioneve te marra ne rruge operative per vendndodhjen e tij. Hysni Sokolaj u ndalua ne banesen e motres se tij, edhe kjo e vendosur me banim ne lagjen numer 18, disa metra me tutje shtepise ne pronesi te 36-vjecarit. Ndersa Sokolaj eshte nen hetim ne Krimet e Renda, disa muaj me pare Prokuroria ka bere edhe nje kerkese per sekuestrimin e pasurive, qe dyshohet te kene prejardhje nga vepra kriminale, per te cilen akuzohet. Konkretisht eshte kerkuar sekuestrimi i llogarise bankare ne emer te babait te tij, Myftar Sokolaj, e cila ndodhet prane Bankes Kombetare Tregtare, me numer 401077238, depozite 1-vjecare, ne shumen 8494718 leke. Gjithashtu eshte kerkuar sekuestrimi i vetures se markes "Mercedez Benz CMB", tipi 202 (C2500), me targa DR 8857 D, me numer shasie WOB 202125F110359, ngjyre jeshile, prodhim i vitit 1994, e cila eshte regjistruar ne emer te Hysni Sokolaj. K.J

----------

